# Great Western Triangle, Part 0



## p&sr (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, it looks like it's time to go Travelling again! My long-time Travel Partner, "Moonlight Express", and I are in the final phases of preparation and have now started packing. We leave at the end of this week, for our Ten Day Rail Expedition.

The Great Western Triangle includes the California Zephyr between California and Illinois, the SouthWest Chief between Illinois and California, and local Amtrak connections between Northern and Southern California.

At each corner of the Triangle, there should be opportunities for local exploration. In the Bay Area, that should include Oakland, San Jose, San Francisco, the Caltrain, and maybe a Ferry Boat. In Southern Cal that should include the San Diego Trolleys, the Surfliner, the Gold Line to Pasadena, and Downtown L.A. (with a meal at Philippe's).

The two long-distance lines converge at Galesburg, Illinois. We'll certainly want to see the Steam Locomotive on display at the Station there. While we're in the area, we'll try to see the new Heritage Streetcar Line in Kenosha, Wisconsin. Also, we'd like to watch the South-Shore Line playing Streetcar in Michigan City, Indiana. People have told us that there are even Trains in Chicago, so we'll keep our eyes open just in case.

Travelling together, we plan to avoid any tense last-minute connections, running for the Train and all that. Also, regular overnights in Hotels to avoid extended non-stop Marathons on-board. We'll keep the pace gentle and leisurely... at least by our own standards. But as always, it will be in Coach all the way! (Some aspects are just too classic to give up.)

We'll try to ride (or at least see) as many as possible of the following Ten Categories of Trains and related phenomena:

1. Amtrak (Long-Distance Trains)

2. Amtrak (Local Runs)

3. Commuter Rail

4. Heavy Rail Mass Transit

5. Light Rail

6. Cable Cars, Funiculars, Aerial Tramways

7. Heritage Streetcars

8. People Mover Systems

9. Tourist Trains (including Steam Trains)

10. Children's Trains (including Miniature Trains, also Roller Coasters and other Amusement Rides)

We'll try to post a good account of our Adventures when we get back!

Bye for now, and Happy Travelling.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

What is the difference between "Commuter rail" and "Heavy Rail Mass Transit"?

Sounds like an excellent trip!


----------



## p&sr (Jun 4, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> What is the difference between "Commuter rail" and "Heavy Rail Mass Transit"?
> Sounds like an excellent trip!


Thanks!

"Commuter Rail" means trains running on ordinary RR track, operated by a local agency for the benefit of Commuters.

Examples: in NYC --> Metro North, Long Island RR, New Jersey Transit.

In Chicago --> the Metra, the South Shore Line

"Heavy Rail Mass Transit" runs more frequently than Commuter Rail, more like every few minutes, and runs on separate track not normally accessible to ordinary railroads.

Examples: in NYC --> the Subway

In Chicago --> the L


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess then my definition of light rail is flawed. I considered the NY subway and Chicago L systems light rail.

I considered light rail to be any closed system that moved people.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 4, 2008)

printman2000 said:


> I guess then my definition of light rail is flawed. I considered the NY subway and Chicago L systems light rail.
> I considered light rail to be any closed system that moved people.


No light rail is really just today's word for trolley. And it really isn't light in the sense that people think, in fact some light rail cars weigh every bit as much as a subway/heavy rail car. Light refers to the lower capacity of passengers the car can carry in comparison to a subway car.


----------



## p&sr (Jun 6, 2008)

p&sr said:


> Well, it looks like it's time to go Travelling again! My long-time Travel Partner, "Moonlight Express", and I are in the final phases of preparation and have now started packing. We leave at the end of this week, for our Ten Day Rail Expedition.


We're now in the final half-hour! Everything looks good, and as soon as she arrives here, we're ON OUR WAY!

I'll be Gadget-Free for the next 10 days.

Thank You to Everybody on the A.U. Forum for ideas, information, and inspiration!

See you later!

P&SR


----------



## chuljin (Jun 6, 2008)

p&sr said:


> p&sr said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it looks like it's time to go Travelling again! My long-time Travel Partner, "Moonlight Express", and I are in the final phases of preparation and have now started packing. We leave at the end of this week, for our Ten Day Rail Expedition.
> ...


ENJOY!


----------



## p&sr (Jun 16, 2008)

chuljin said:


> ENJOY!


Thanks! We made it back OK yesterday, and had a fine adventure.

We were on the last Train through the flooded area in Iowa, with extreme thunderstorm activity all around us. All of the rivers were over their banks. The train advanced stop-and-go in contact with the Dispatchers who were watching their Weather Radar. The idea was to pass between the worst cells of the Storm as they drifted by around us. Also, a Tornado Watch was in effect.

No bridges washed out while we were on them.

Never a dull moment travelling on Amtrak!

Trip Report to follow.


----------



## chuljin (Jun 16, 2008)

p&sr said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > ENJOY!
> ...


I anxiously await it!


----------

